# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  معلومات عن البنك الأهلي..  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## M Alshehri

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
أنا طالب في كندا 
وأريد أن اقوم بعمل حوالة من البنك هنا
إلى حسابي الشخصي في السعودية. 
البنك طالب مني معلومات ماني عارف ايش هي هالمعلومات ( حسابي في السعودية على البنك الأهلي التجاري ) 
ياليت اللي يقدر يفيدني لا يبخل علي
ومشكورين مقدما.. 
المعلومات هي :  
Account holder name and full address موجود
Account number  موجود
Branch number and full address  رقم الفرع اللي اعرفه انه اخر 3 ارقام في الحساب صحيح أو لا ؟
وعنوان الفرع هل يكتفي بإسم المدينة اللي فيها الفرع؟
لأن ما فيه الا فرع واحد فقط !! 
Institution number  هذا ما عرفته وبحثت في النت مالقيت أي معلومة عنه !  Swift Code (international)  هذا موجود
 اللي هو NCBKSARI
صحيح ؟ 
Routing Number (international) هذا كمان ما عرفته وبحثت في النت مالقيته !  
مشكوووووووووووووورين مقدما
والله يجزاه ألف خير اللي يعطيني ويساعدني في هالمعلومات.
لأني مظطر أحول المبلغ.. 
تحياتي

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 حتى تحصل على معلومات دقيقة أفضل من يفيدك هو خدمة عملاء البنك الخاص بك ( الأهلى التجاري) , يمكنك الإتصال بهم عبر الهاتف او البريد اذا كان متاح بموقع البنك_

----------

